# Two Days To 12/12/12



## Chef Maloney (Dec 10, 2012)

Should be fun to write. I'm just say'n


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Should be fun to write. I'm just say'n



My paperwork won't get to that date until 12/20/12. by then I won't need to write it if the Mayans are correct.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My paperwork won't get to that date until 12/20/12. by then I won't need to write it if the Mayans are correct.


 
hehe, don't worry Princess. We're all in this thing together 
Besides, the Mayan's didn't have a leap year in their calendar so that day is long gone. (I hope)


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My paperwork won't get to that date until 12/20/12. by then I won't need to write it if the Mayans are correct.


 
Isn't the Mayan end of the world the 21st? You should still have a day then, Fi.
And with Kylie being a day ahead of us, someone else can start the dinner thread


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> hehe, don't worry Princess. We're all in this thing together
> Besides, the Mayan's didn't have a leap year in their calendar so that day is long gone. (I hope)



There ya go, wreckin my fun with logic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Isn't the Mayan end of the world the 21st? You should still have a day then, Fi.
> And with Kylie being a day ahead of us, someone else can start the dinner thread



You really think any work will get done on our last day?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There ya go, wreckin my fun with logic.


 
hehe, so we are hoping this happens? Why not. We'll all move on togther. Can't wait to meet ya your highness 
Kadesma can personally make us her spinach salad


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 10, 2012)

My birthday is on 12/22.  I guess the party is canceled.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> My birthday is on 12/22.  I guess the party is canceled.



Better start on the 20th!  If it come a cropper, then you've just had a couple extra days of celebration!


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Isn't the Mayan end of the world the 21st? You should still have a day then, Fi.
> And with Kylie being a day ahead of us, someone else can start the dinner thread


 
You are such a trouble maker. And I am all for it. 

Nothing can happen until the 18th. I am schedule for my eye surgery and NOTHING is going to stand in my way.  I want to see the end.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Isn't the Mayan end of the world the 21st? You should still have a day then, Fi.
> And with Kylie being a day ahead of us, someone else can start the dinner thread



yehyehyeh, pac.  you are our spock, but with a wicked sense of humor.

dec. 20 will be like the last day of school.  only yolo lists need to be completed.

that's right pac, just throw kylie under the bus.  actually, she can travel back in time so's to join us and lad (live another day).


and re: the dinner thread, exactly who will anyone be cooking for?  the people still shopping for xmas presents, i suppose....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

12/12./12 though...that's on Wednesday...seems it needs a proper celebration.  What do you get for the last repeating date in our lifetimes?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2012)

Who will be cooking?
Anyone who wants their "last meal", that's who 
I suspect trying to find a lobster or prime rib roast the 19th will be like trying to buy a fresh turkey the day before Thanksgiving


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 12/12./12 though...that's on Wednesday...seems it needs a proper celebration. What do you get for the last repeating date in our lifetimes?


 
A cubic gross of something...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a lot of gross...


----------



## vitauta (Dec 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> You are such a trouble maker. And I am all for it.
> 
> Nothing can happen until the 18th. I am schedule for my eye surgery and NOTHING is going to stand in my way.  I want to see the end.




no, you don't addie, no you don't.  but wait, the eye surgery might give you a whole new perspective, vision-wise.....


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2012)

vitauta said:


> no, you don't addie, no you don't. but wait, the eye surgery might give you a whole new perspective, vision-wise.....


 
I will be seeing the world more clearly. Do I want to see it as it really is?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You really think any work will get done on our last day?



But typical for a DCite, Pac's still thinking about the dinner thread and what we will all have on that last day!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Isn't the Mayan end of the world the 21st?


I sure hope not. I got a memo today saying that the company I work for is handing out the holiday bonuses on the 28th.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 10, 2012)

twisted like a pretzel....


----------



## pacanis (Dec 10, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I sure hope not. I got a memo today saying that the company I work for is handing out the holiday bonuses on the 28th.


 
At least you got your party in!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 10, 2012)

For a 12/12/12 party guests could each bring three trays of finger foods (three because of the three 12s). Each tray would hold 12 items, such as 12 deviled eggs, 12 hot wings, 12 sliders, etc. And of course the drinks could be 12-ounce cans.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Isn't the Mayan end of the world the 21st?...




I'm not worried because I'm not Mayan.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2012)

I've lived through quite a few "END OF THE WORLD" scenarios.  I wonder if those of Mayan extraction are sorry they didn't make a new calendar.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 10, 2012)

Imagine... 
DC running wild.
Witch's brew.
Spam. 
No recipes.   
The politics. 
The opinions.  
(And not enough time to corrupt a couple admins & mods to remain behind...)  
It WILL get ugly pretty fast without them.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 10, 2012)

What if I wake up on the 22nd and find I'm the only one left?
Never mind. Don't tell me. Please.
ughh...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> What if I wake up on the 22nd and find I'm the only one left?
> Never mind. Don't tell me. Please.
> ughh...



You can have my brussels sprouts and sauerkraut.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can have my brussels sprouts and sauerkraut.


 
You're gonna hafta leave me a recipe please.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

Then again you can have them if it all turns out to be a hoax.  No recipe, fix them however you like.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can have my brussels sprouts and sauerkraut.





you got special plans for your cauliflower, pf?  what are you holding on to them for?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2012)

vitauta said:


> you got special plans for your cauliflower, pf?  what are you holding on to them for?



That's up for grabs too!


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I'm not worried because I'm not Mayan.


 
 Good one Andy.


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2012)

Only eight days left til surgery if I make it past 12/12/12. Does the fact that I am part Indian, not Mayan, count? Does that give me any special privileges? 

"I want to live! I want to live!", as said by Susan Hayward.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 10, 2012)

Addie said:


> Only eight days left til surgery if I make it past 12/12/12. Does the fact that I am part Indian, not Mayan, count? Does that give me any special privileges?
> 
> "I want to live! I want to live!", as said by Susan Hayward.


I love that movie!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Isn't the Mayan end of the world the 21st? You should still have a day then, Fi.
> And with Kylie being a day ahead of us, someone else can start the dinner thread


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

*Happy 12/12/12 everyone!*

This is it! The one and only 12/12/12 this century!
Have a very happy 12/12/12 everyone!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

typical american response to 12/12/12--turn it into another sale day.  twelve dollars, for twelve hours, 12 for the price of 6. lose 12 pounds in 12 days, and so on....


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> typical american response to 12/12/12--turn it into another sale day. twelve dollars, for twelve hours, 12 for the price of 6. lose 12 pounds in 12 days, and so on....


 
ya, it's that doggone free enterprise system at work again hehehe


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2012)

...and we all missed both 12:12:12s on 12/12/12


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

I see on the news that a lot of people are getting married today.
They said normally 500 weddings a day.
Today 12/12/12/ there will be 7,000 weddings.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I see on the news that a lot of people are getting married today.
> They said normally 500 weddings a day.
> Today 12/12/12/ there will be 7,000 weddings.



I guess they think it will make a difference in the marriage.  Really?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I guess they think it will make a difference in the marriage.  Really?



If they are Mayan, maybe they think "oh good, if it doesn't work out I only have to be married for 9 days"


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Isn't the Mayan end of the world the 21st? You should still have a day then, Fi.
> And with Kylie being a day ahead of us, someone else can start the dinner thread


 
I'll start it, I have a few more hours before SA hits the 21st 
If I oversleep and meet my doom you'll have to do it Pac


----------



## pacanis (Dec 12, 2012)

You can count on me! I get up early enough... maybe to at least start it for the folks in California


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

pacanis said:


> You can count on me! I get up early enough... maybe to at least start it for the folks in California


 

It is somehow disturbing that we all find it funny 
We could always phone Clark Kent, he'll save us. I watched him do it last week on Smalleville


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I guess they think it will make a difference in the marriage. Really?


 
It might be interesting to see the statistics in *12 *years on how many of these marriages last eh?



Snip 13 said:


> It is somehow disturbing that we all find it funny
> We could always phone Clark Kent, he'll save us. I watched him do it last week on Smalleville


 
Snip Wasn't Superman born in Russia?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 12, 2012)

There was some kid on the news who was born at 12:12 (am or pm?) on 12/12/00 so s/he is 12 today 12:12 on 12/12/12.    I think this calls for cake for Everyone.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 12, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> There was some kid on the news who was born at 12:12 (am or pm?) on 12/12/00 so s/he is 12 today 12:12 on 12/12/12.    I think this calls for cake for Everyone.



Sorry but I won't be making the cake...or eating it for that matter!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds good to me, Whiskas


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

got baskin robbins?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> got baskin robbins?


 
oh yea! cake & ice cream for me please


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

oh wow, guys.  i just heard there will be one HUGE 121212 sandy relief concert tonight at 7:30 eastern time on t.v.--the biggest EVER gathering of star talent and bands, including:  bruce springsteen and the e street band, the stones, paul mcartney, kanye west, and many, many others. bittersweet how it takes a tragedy such as hurricane sandy, or 9/11, to reveal the deep well of goodness and generosity of our people that emerges at such times....


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> oh wow, guys. i just heard there will be one HUGE 121212 sandy relief concert tonight at 7:30 eastern time. the biggest EVER gathering of star talent and bands, including: bruce springsteen and the e street band, the stones, paul mcartney, kanye west, and many, many others. bittersweet how it takes a tragedy such as hurricane sandy, of 9/11, to reveal the deep well of goodness and generosity of our people that emerges at such times....


 
Unfortunately, a study found that folks in the Northeast are the stingest when it come to donations. I would like to think I am not one of them. I do try to do my part. Even if it is just a dollar in the Salvation Army bucket.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> oh wow, guys. i just heard there will be one HUGE 121212 sandy relief concert tonight at 7:30 eastern time on t.v.--the biggest EVER gathering of star talent and bands, including: bruce springsteen and the e street band, the stones, paul mcartney, kanye west, and many, many others. bittersweet how it takes a tragedy such as hurricane sandy, or 9/11, to reveal the deep well of goodness and generosity of our people that emerges at such times....


 
Yeah, I just flipped through the channels and the concert is on a BUNCH of them. Movie channels, science/bio type channels... I don't ever recall one event taking over so much TV. It's not on network TV though.
I wonder how they determine that. I don't recall Band Aid and Farm Aid being all over the place  
Kind of nifty they chose 12/12/12 for it.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

not on network tv?  oh Sooo unfair--network is all i have!...and i may be giving that up too, if programming doesn't improve....


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

that sucks so much. i'm switching off my tv.  going back to my reading.  the nook doesn't let me down like my tv or windows 8 do....


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> It might be interesting to see the statistics in *12 *years on how many of these marriages last eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Snip Wasn't Superman born in Russia?


 
I hate to break this to you but I don't think Superman is real


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 13, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I hate to break this to you but I don't think Superman is real


 
uhhh...right. Next you'll be trying to tell me there's no Santa Clause


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> uhhh...right. Next you'll be trying to tell me there's no Santa Clause


 
He's real. He buys my kids cheap Christmas gifts when we're broke 
My children believe that Santa only gives gifts to children that don't have any. If only that were true!

Faeries are real too, my favourite one goes by the name Shannon but he doesn't have a wand


----------



## vitauta (Dec 13, 2012)

vitauta said:


> that sucks so much. i'm switching off my tv.  going back to my reading.  the nook doesn't let me down like my tv or windows 8 do....





...just my luck, my nook's dead battery sent me back to my pc, i found a live stream of the 121212 concert around 11:00p.m. by mediaite.--just in time, too, to catch kanye's set.  he's wearing this black skirt with flaps like what you see going through a car wash.  kanye puts on one helluva show.  i like his bombastic style and the 'correographed' look of his street moves tonight.

the concert goes on until well after 1:00 a.m. running 1 1/2 hours over.  i was surprised to see michael stipes, formerly of r.e.m.  he came out of retirement to do this gig.  he sounds good--losing his religion, singing all by himself like all of r.e.m.  kinda nice to hear some of billy joel's songs again, after such a long time.  paul mccartney finished off the concert, with a long set.  he still manages some lively renditions of beatles favorites.  for live and let die, there was a spectacular light show that was eerily reminiscent of the  burning of a new york neighborhood during the hurricane.  it also made me think of james taylor's  stark and dark 'fire and rain', a song from the 70s with a similar theme.

i'm so glad that i got to see a portion of this live concert, although i missed some of the best parts.  what totally mystifies me is how few cable networks were showing this concert.  and even though an estimated 2 billion people around the world were said to be watching this benefit concert tonight, our network tv stations missed a huge ratings opportunity, an advertising dream, by not airing it.  meanwhile, the concert could be seen live and free on the internet. strange....


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2012)

Any idea of how much they raised? I hope this doesn't turn into another 9/11 where most of the money raised never reached the people. It went into the genereal fund for the Red Cross.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 13, 2012)

we will probably hear about  proceeds from the concert shortly in the news.  i expect it will break some records of monies raised by previous benefit events.  what troubles me most is the enormous amount of money that is needed to restore nd rebuild new york and, new jersey and environs.  hundreds of billions of dollars?  i don/t know if that is the latest estimate, but whatever it is, that number is sure to be double or tripled before the work is finished.   i'm afraid homeless, displaced and otherwise seriously affected people will be suffering for a protracted period of time.  there is still a lot of work to be done to restore new orleans from the ravages of hurricane katrina  seven years ago.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> uhhh...right. Next you'll be trying to tell me there's no Santa Clause



ROFL


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 14, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> He's real. He buys my kids cheap Christmas gifts when we're broke
> My children believe that Santa only gives gifts to children that don't have any. If only that were true!
> 
> Faeries are real too, my favourite one goes by the name Shannon but he doesn't have a wand


 
All my faerie friends just think they're queens 
At least that's how I treat them


----------



## vitauta (Dec 14, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> uhhh...right. Next you'll be trying to tell me there's no Santa Clause





i've been worrying about santa lately...superman too.  you know, most households don't have fireplaces (and therefore, chimneys) these days anymore.--and you know yourself that telephone booths have become as rare as land-line phones, what with everybody wokin' around with mobiles glued to their ears.  so, will someone please tell me where on earth santa and clark kent can go to take care of their business?  

'course, i never did understand why clark used those booths to change his outfits in anyhow.  would you expose yourself in a small crowded space like that, surrounded by clear plexiglass?  i think not....


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 14, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i've been worrying about santa lately...superman too. you know, most households don't have fireplaces (and therefore, chimneys) these days anymore.--and you know yourself that telephone booths have become as rare as land-line phones, what with everybody wokin' around with mobiles glued to their ears. so, will someone please tell me where on earth santa and clark kent can go to take care of their business?
> 
> 'course, i never did understand why clark used those booths to change his outfits in anyhow. would you expose yourself in a small crowded space like that, surrounded by clear plexiglass? i think not....


 
oh my heck...Vitauta


----------



## Addie (Dec 14, 2012)

There is a nutcase out there that has rewritten "The Night Before Christmas." She no longer has Santa smoking his pipe with circles of smoke around his head. 

I wish folks would just stay out of my world and let me have my fantasies. I am old enough now to start my dotage and go into my second childhood as I remember my first.

You all think I am already daft. Stop that laughing. I can hear you!!!


----------

